# help! bad smell coming from bathroom



## sasand1 (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been trying to get rid of the smell for months now. I tried different products and also a very powerful acid which solved the problem for a couple of days only.. is there a specialized/not overly expensive company in Dubai for drains/sewage sanitation? I got an estimate today from a company for thousands of dirhams.. anyone out there with the same problem?? thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I find my drains always smell in the winter when the water table rises. In the summer, they don't smell at all. We just chuck a load of Clorox down the drain the bathroom floors when it's bad.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I find my drains always smell in the winter when the water table rises. In the summer, they don't smell at all. We just chuck a load of Clorox down the drain the bathroom floors when it's bad.


We use Clorox and Disinfectsnt which seems to work


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Call the plumber and ask him to re install the WC.There might be leak at the bottom where to WC attaches to the drainage system.I had this problem as well. Doing this solved my problem.Please let us know if it did yours as well


----------



## sasand1 (Nov 29, 2013)

plckid said:


> Call the plumber and ask him to re install the WC.There might be leak at the bottom where to WC attaches to the drainage system.I had this problem as well. Doing this solved my problem.Please let us know if it did yours as well


Thanks all - I put clorox last night and it helped. I will also check the WC..


----------



## caro.duarte1 (Dec 9, 2013)

We had a similar problem and clorox worked but only for a while. 
To our suprise, when the owner sent someone to check the place, the smell was actually coming from the air conditioner. Check it if your problem persists


----------

